# Crochet Trains



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 15, 2011)

So my friend's making crochet stuff and I thought 2 things separately. Patches. Then I thought of StP and how everybody likes patches. Then I thought of TRAINS. So I was thinking I could exploit him and have him make some patches of units and box cars. We're gonna be splitting it 50/50 so its not THAT bad lol.

What do you guys think would be fair prices? I'm thinking of different sizes too, like small being about 2 inches long for a patch and large being like 10 inches or more, maybe even making the front of the unit so you can put it on your pack.

Just a thought, no idea if anybody is interested in this


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 15, 2011)

depends on the quality...aesthetics....and how long it took to make it.............if someone spent 2 hours making a really good looking product i would say 20-30$ would be minimum.....catch my drift...basically i dont think you should be workin for less than 10/hour...so yeah......if it takes you 15 mins to make somethin......20$/ hour divided by 60mins.= 33cents a minute... * 15 mins= 5$ ....that's not including materials....so yeah uhhhh......git moneys


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 15, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> depends on the quality...aesthetics....and how long it took to make it.............if someone spent 2 hours making a really good looking product i would say 20-30$ would be minimum.....catch my drift...basically i dont think you should be workin for less than 10/hour...so yeah......if it takes you 15 mins to make somethin......20$/ hour divided by 60mins.= 33cents a minute... * 15 mins= 5$ ....that's not including materials....so yeah uhhhh......git moneys


And shipping... We're gonna include that in the price, so if something sells for $5 and ships for 50 cents, me and him are gonna split the remaining $4.50


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 15, 2011)

i dont know how many 20+ dollar licks yer going to be getting on stp for patches, but its a fun idea.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 16, 2011)

cantcureherpes said:


> i dont know how many 20+ dollar licks yer going to be getting on stp for patches, but its a fun idea.


Yeah, that's true enough, but maybe some oogles will pay $100 a pop xD You never know. I could always use them for trade.


----------



## Nelco (Nov 17, 2011)

trade anything for a grainer patch?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 17, 2011)

Nelco said:


> trade anything for a grainer patch?


I'll let you guys know when he starts making them. I'm gonna be on his ass about this.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Nov 17, 2011)

Scratch n sniff patches??


----------

